
Victorian London in detail with OpenLayers - msmithstubbs
http://mappinglondon.co.uk/2013/victorian-london-in-incredible-detail/
======
darkr
I thought my house was built some time between 1890 and 1900, but as I can see
it on this map, I guess that puts it nearer to 1890.

I'd like to think of some Victorian gentleman sitting in this very same room,
smoking a pipe, reading in the paper by gaslight about the newly built power
station at Deptford, and about Idaho becoming the 43rd American state.

~~~
JetSetWilly
You can look at census information if you are curious.

I was curious about my victorian house. These days it is a typical 3 bedroom
detached semi, constructed circa 1890.

A check of the census revealed that back in 1901, there was a married couple,
the husband working for the Pearl Insurance company, 8 children and a
grandmother living in it. The toilet was outside (but at least they had their
own!) and there was only one dedicated bedroom as upstairs had not been
converted.

So your idea of a "victorian gentlement" sitting alone in the room is probably
wrong. Likely the house would have been teeming with children, who would be
employed after the age of 12 or so. Multiple people would sleep in each room.
The kitchen would have a bed recess. Constant work would be done all day every
day for everyday tasks now like keeping dishes clean, heating water, cooking
etc.

The husband probably spends his occasional free time at the pub to avoid the
endless activity of home.

It is surprising how much more poverty-stricken and arduous even middle class
life was then, compared to now.

~~~
robin_reala
Do you have a link to where you can search census data by address? Most of the
standard sites let you search by name.

~~~
4ndr3vv
[http://search.findmypast.co.uk/search-world-
records/1901-eng...](http://search.findmypast.co.uk/search-world-
records/1901-england-wales-and-scotland-census)

hit the address tab on the top of the search page

~~~
marcosscriven
You have to subscribe to that site right?

Edit: Seems a bit scammy.

[https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.findmypast.co.uk](https://uk.trustpilot.com/review/www.findmypast.co.uk)

------
easytiger
It even shows Horse Troughs, which are still there

[http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=19&lat=51.5230&lon=-0.1...](http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=19&lat=51.5230&lon=-0.1060&layers=163)

------
andyjohnson0
Some building seem to have their internal walls mapped. For example:

[http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=20&lat=51.5226&lon=-0.1...](http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=20&lat=51.5226&lon=-0.1061&layers=163)

Or am I reading this wrongly?

~~~
etrevino
No, you're right. If they're a public space they're likely to be mapped.

~~~
andyjohnson0
Google Maps Inside back in 1895!

It looks like the building I noticed was a courthouse from 1780 to 1931 [1],
so yes a public space. Its now a private members club targeting tech workers
[2].

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middlesex_Sessions_House](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Middlesex_Sessions_House)

[2] [http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/home-
house-t...](http://www.independent.co.uk/news/business/news/home-house-to-woo-
londons-tech-staff-with-clerkenwell-club-8844553.html)

------
stevep98
[http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=21&lat=51.5343&lon=-0.0...](http://maps.nls.uk/geo/explore/#zoom=21&lat=51.5343&lon=-0.0487&layers=163)

~~~
easytiger
Not any more, apparently society doesn't need to pee

~~~
Symbiote
The other urinal, at the park gate to the east, is now marked as a toilet on
OpenStreetMap.

------
th0ma5
This looks a lot like the maps that came with the old Sherlock Holmes Infocom
game:
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock:_The_Riddle_of_the_Cr...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sherlock:_The_Riddle_of_the_Crown_Jewels)
... which makes sense I guess.

------
aardvark179
Forget London, try browsing round other areas of the UK and looking at some of
the historic OS 25 inch maps.

------
stereo
Is there a page that explains all these abbreviations and symbols? P.H.? H?
F.P.? That little arrow against the walls?
[http://maps.nls.uk/townplans/symbols.html](http://maps.nls.uk/townplans/symbols.html)
only has a couple.

~~~
pisco_sour
They are likely the same as used in modern OS maps -
[https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/resources/maps-and-
geograph...](https://www.ordnancesurvey.co.uk/resources/maps-and-geographic-
resources/map-abbreviations.html)

